# Pva?



## kaypug (Jun 29, 2012)

Anyone know if it is ok to use PVA to coat the wooden shelves in an Alexander cage? It says it's non-toxic? Will get Plastikote if not!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

child safe PVA glue is safe to use for small animals, i make lolly pop stick toys with it.

however, PVA glue is water soluable, so i would imagine if the shelf got peed on it wouldnt offer much protecting and would come off


----------



## kaypug (Jun 29, 2012)

Ahhhh hadn't thought of that!!!! Plastikote it is then!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yeah probably best to stick to plastikote, PVA is perfect for things like this though


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

Lil Miss said:


> yeah probably best to stick to plastikote, PVA is perfect for things like this though


Quite possibly the coolest home made thing I have ever seen!!


----------



## PiercePiemr (5 mo ago)

Lil Miss said:


> child safe PVA glue is safe to use for small animals, i make lolly pop stick toys with it.
> 
> however, PVA glue is water soluable, so i would imagine if the shelf got peed on it wouldnt offer much protecting and would come off
> 
> ...


i was wondering if you could use PVA glue as a varnish.


----------

